# Retro Adventure



## tonbandstories (9. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo allerseits! Ich habe mit Unterstützung durch eine kleine Kickstarteraktion ein Adventure im Retrostil entwickelt. Die Grafiken sind absichtlich ein wenig pixelig gestaltet und auch der Sound erinnert mitunter an die Hochzeiten der Adventuregames in den 80er/90er Jahren. Außerdem enthält es auch zwei Minigames die ebenfalls als Anspielung auf die guten, alten Spiele gesehen werden können: Eine "Test-Drive 2.5"-Sequenz sowie eine kleine Eisenbahnsimulation. 

*Inhaltlich geht es um die Aufdeckung einer weitreichenden Verschwörung. Es beginnt mit der Entdeckung seltsamer Gegenstände und Geräusche die erahnen lassen, dass in den Gebäuden eines abgelegenen Flusswehres illegale Experimente an Menschen stattfinden. Nach und nach wird klar, dass die Sache größer ist als gedacht und laut einem geheimen "Glass Plan" sogar die gesamte Menschheit in Gefahr ist.* #Biotechnik #Transhumanismus #GlobalerÜberwachungsstaat

_"Nur kurz leicht über das Geländer gelehnt spüre ich, wie sich ein kaltes Luftkissen gegen mein Gesicht presst um mich im selben Augenblick wie eine unsichtbare Glocke zu umhüllen.
Da(nn) sehe ich sie, ganz unten ... im dunklen Wasser treiben ..."_

Es würde mich freuen, wenn der/die eine oder andere auf meiner Projektseite vorbeischauen würde > *https://novel-games.itch.io/shadows-by-the-waterhouse-major-version*. Es gibt die beiden Teile der "Major Version" aber auch als separate Spiele (Teil 1: *https://novel-games.itch.io/shadows-by-the-waterhouse* Teil 2: *https://novel-games.itch.io/the-glass-files*)





__ Vimeo
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/226013025

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Vimeo
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/336609828

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Vimeo
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/387597290

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## tonbandstories (9. November 2020)

*Hier noch ein paar weitere Screenshots. *

Außerdem  eine kostenlose Waterhouse* Demo Version https://novel-games.itch.io/waterhouse-demo *sowie sämtliche Video-*Walkthroughs https://vimeo.com/user19130410 *(schriftliche Komplettlösung auf *www.artsunited.de*)

Viel Spaß!


----------

